# Tom Laurie



## stuart jones (Apr 16, 2016)

is Tom Laurie on this site , i think he was with suiters or bank line


----------



## kharkness (Apr 14, 2008)

*Stuart Jones ex Glenlyon 1965?*

If this is you I would like to hear from you.
Ken Harkness


----------



## Uricanejack (Jul 22, 2012)

I sailed with Tom a couple of times. He was with Souters.
There is a thread about Souters on the other shipping companies section. 
I don't think he has taken part.


----------

